# 2013 Ride Snowboard Product Videos



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

So that time of year has come around where I can start leaking and talking about next year's Ride products. I spent 3 days at SIA this year filming videos for everything. We got all of the Men's boards, bindings & boots and some select pieces of outerwear. Ladies,we didn't forget you... we filmed all of the ladies Boards, bindings and a boot that many of you are really going to be interested in.

In all I have 46 videos that I will be uploading to my YouTube Channel. Below you will find links to the first 5, I will be gradually uploading a few new videos every few days or so. So if you are interested and want to be alerted when there are new 2013 videos on the channel, please subscribe and YouTube will send you alerts to let you know when new videos are up. 

The first 5 videos are;

Buckwild Snowboard - If you've been watching the Dew Tour or X-Games this is what Seb Touts and Matt Ladley hav been riding.

Baretta Snowboard - New wmn's board for 2013

Capo Binding

Agenda Snowboard

Capital Down Jacket

Mr_Tidbit's YouTube Channel

Thanks and if you have questions post them up and I'll be happy to answer them.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

I probably know the answer already, but is it true that they're removing the Pop Rods from the wood of the Highlife UL next year?

I know they're going to upgrade it to a new Blunt shape and add new Pop Walls to them.

Also, what in the world is the Silencer technology? Are they more strands of carbon from tip to tail? Or something?


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

I will be posting the Highlife UL video soon, but...

Yes, they are removing the PopRod 3.0 from the Highlife for 2013, but they're replacing it with the new PopWalls in the tail. The nose will only have the linear carbon and carbon array in it. Popwalls are slimewalls with carbon fiber sandwiched in between the urethane. 

It does have a new shape to the nose and tail, but it isn't a blunt shape. Blunt shapes actually don't float that well in powder. The nose has been enlongated and rounded off a bit differently than you typically see. When I post the video and you see it, you'll get it. 

Silencers are a dampening material that is placed along side the carbon fiber. The idea is that carbon fiber itself generates a ton of vibration and can lead to a chatter feeling under foot. So Ride developed the silencers and UL Stringers to smooth out that vibration as you want it in the nose and tail for pop & response. But you don't want it to create a chatter feeling, so the silencers smooth it out without killing the effect you want it to create.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

So my question is, what are the Silencer's made out of? It seems Ride is pretty vague on that.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

so quick question then, how much different is the 13 highlife to last years? does it have more pop, less pop, stiffer etc etc ohh also is it the same camber profile? cheers and also same questions with the berzerker, cheers mate


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

As far as what silencers are made of... I do not know, that is something that they've kept to themselves since they first came out and were refereed to as NRConduit. 

The Highlife is very different, New shape to the nose and tail, the nose is softer, there is more pop in the tail with the popwalls now, The Hybrid All-Mtn Rocker is the same, the UL Stringers were dialed down a notch to make it a bit more lively and it carves more like the Berzerker does. Since there is some interest in that board I'll make it one of the next videos I upload to my channel. 

The Berzerker is unchanged for 2013, just a new graphic.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the quick reply, i guess the reason i am asking is i have been waiting to get the 2012 highlife or berzerker (seeing as its not winter in AUS) and the 2013s drop here in a month, so i guess ill figure out which one suits me better.

Im a big guy and want a poppy cambered style board to tear up groomers and natural features etc, I've been told the highlife may be more of a big mountain powder board so i guess I'm a bit confused on which one would suit my needs more.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

A little surprised to see Mr. Tidbits posting here. Welcome.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick reply, i guess the reason i am asking is i have been waiting to get the 2012 highlife or berzerker (seeing as its not winter in AUS) and the 2013s drop here in a month, so i guess ill figure out which one suits me better.
> 
> Im a big guy and want a poppy cambered style board to tear up groomers and natural features etc, I've been told the highlife may be more of a big mountain powder board so i guess I'm a bit confused on which one would suit my needs more.


Not to lure you away from this message board, but I have done full write ups on the 11/12 Highlife & Berzerker on Ride's message board. 

11/12 Berzerker Review

11/12 Highlife UL Review

Not only do I have my review there, but I've answered a number of questions for people helping them decide which one is better for them. After the response I got in those threads, I actually made a 12/13 Highlife vs. 12/13 Berzerker Video that I'll be uploading soon as well. Check out those threads and let me know if you have questions that aren't answered.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

no worries, cheers


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Leo said:


> A little surprised to see Mr. Tidbits posting here. Welcome.


I worked directly with Ride to put these videos together as we had noticed a few things. There is a lot of bad and misinformation out there... While people have good intentions a lot of the videos over the past few years either had wrong information or were just horrible. 

We wanted to put together videos that had the correct info in them about the products and what that tech was supposed to give the rider. This way people could make informed decisions and get in the gear that would allow them to have the most fun. On top of that, also get them a resource to ask questions of that can answer them correctly.

My goal is to get these videos out to as many people as possible, so don't be surprised if you see me popping up in a lot of places I haven't been trying to get the word out.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

any video of the machete gt?

i am very interested in one for next year...

i saw the 2013 catalog and it seems a one quiver killer board

thanks for the job done


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Yup, I did; Machete GT, Machete GT vs Machete & Machete GT vs DH2 videos. Like I said in the original post, they will all make their way to Youtube soon... the best way to get notified is to subscribe to the Youtube channel. I know it's a pain, but I am trying to build my subscriber base so when I start posting new stuff down the road I have an audience for it that should be interested to hear about it.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Today's videos are up:

2013 Highlife UL

2013 Crush

2013 Hi-Phy Boots

Shradtasic.com (Coming Soon)
Youtube | Facebook | @Mr_Tidbit & @Shradtastic​


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Here are some pictures to go along with today's videos while you wait for more videos to upload. 

Tidbit finishing up a run on the Baretta w/DVA bindings (w/new Slimeback SB Highbacks). You'll notice a few other decks to the right. 









New Wild Life, which will be replacing the Antic.









Farah









Buckwild w/Rodeo Bindings









Machete GT









Machete GT w/Maestro bindings, featuring the new Slimeback EC Highback.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You two color coordinated your outfits. Admit it! Great pics. The Machete GT and Maestros were the setup I demoed. I found that purplish-red color to be feminine though lol.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Mr. Tidbit!!! subscribed and anxiously waiting for the Machete vs Machete GT *hint hint*


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

nice pics

Is the machete GT good all mountain or did you find it too stiff?

thanks


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Ha Ha @Leo... We do our best not to but sometimes it happens. 

I'm currently working on write ups to go with all of the videos, as I have ridden all of the men's gear for next year. So I will be posting a full Machete GT review in the near future. But to answer your questions I did not find the GT to be too stiff. It does have Carbon Array 5 and PopWalls in the nose and tail. Those combined with the new Hybrid Lowrize rocker make it snappy but playful.

I will say that the popwalls did take a little getting used to. Since they run in the slimewall they can accelerate your turns as you carve and it takes a little bit to get used to and adjust your turns. But I love loading up the popwalls, having them all the way out on the rails allows you to load them up and snap so easily. What I really enjoyed to as you load up to pop, spin, etc.. if you're not flat based, going heel or toe side to set up for a spin for example, you still get a ton of pop when you're on edge.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you think the highlife would be a decent board for someone that does everything (minus jibs/presses/rails) from charging doubles to cruising greens? I like to do both short/snappy turns and wide/across bowl carves. It seems as most of the stiffer boards are only good at long, downhill carves. I need something stable at highspeeds and a relatively low swing weight for the occasional jump.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

I need a name said:


> Do you think the highlife would be a decent board for someone that does everything (minus jibs/presses/rails) from charging doubles to cruising greens? I like to do both short/snappy turns and wide/across bowl carves. It seems as most of the stiffer boards are only good at long, downhill carves. I need something stable at highspeeds and a relatively low swing weight for the occasional jump.


Yes, it's exactly what it was designed for. THe 2013 model had the UL Stringers toned down a notch compared to the 12. By doing this and the addition of Popwalls the new highlife carves on a dime no matter what the radius, has a nice snap to it. The Hybrid All-Mountain shape combined with the UL core keeps it extremely stable at high speed. It's the one thing I love about Ride decks, Ride is great at making boards that are responsive, yet still playful and forgiving when you need them to be.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Mr_Tidbit said:


> Yes, it's exactly what it was designed for. THe 2013 model had the UL Stringers toned down a notch compared to the 12. By doing this and the addition of Popwalls the new highlife carves on a dime no matter what the radius, has a nice snap to it. The Hybrid All-Mountain shape combined with the UL core keeps it extremely stable at high speed. It's the one thing I love about Ride decks, Ride is great at making boards that are responsive, yet still playful and forgiving when you need them to be.


I'll most likely be grabbing one for next season. Do you think I should go for a wide with size 12 thirty two boots?


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

I need a name said:


> I'll most likely be grabbing one for next season. Do you think I should go for a wide with size 12 thirty two boots?


Yes, go wide.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Today's videos are up:

RFL Boot - w/new Speed Lace (SPDL)

Machete

Fame Binding (Wmn's)


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

Mr tidbit any changes from the 12 to 13 machete?


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

triumph.man said:


> Mr tidbit any changes from the 12 to 13 machete?


Nope, same board with a new graphic for 2013.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

*Videos for 8-March:*

*Machete GT* - This is going to be the board that snowboarders will be desperate to get their hands on this fall. 

*Compact *- Ladies version of the Crush

*DVA Binding* - Major upgrade for 2013 with the new Slimeback SB Highback. 

*Revolt Binding* - Major upgrade for 2013 with the new Slimeback DE Highback

*Seb Touts Revolt Binding* - Has the same upgrades as the regular Revolt, but with a more responsive ankle strap and a 3D toe strap. Plus a pretty sweet paint job.


----------



## MostWicked (Mar 8, 2012)

2 questions about the kink:

- any changes to shape or flex?
- do they still have the same kind of topsheet as the 2012 (the on that feels a bit like a griptape)?

On another note:

I was at the local boardshop today and tested the flex of the 2012 crush vs the kink, and to my surprise the kink feels much much softer than the crush. I didnt find the crush to be soft/buttery at all, and so did the dude at the shop. This left us both kind of confused since the crush is supposed to be the softest ride board right? Any insights?

Thanx a lot.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

MostWicked said:


> 2 questions about the kink:
> 
> - any changes to shape or flex?
> - do they still have the same kind of topsheet as the 2012 (the on that feels a bit like a griptape)?
> ...


No changes to the Kink Tech wise for 2013, but the name for the rocker has changed to Twin Rocker from Prorize rocker. As far as the topsheet goes, I don't remember it being any different or feeling like grip tape but I'll have to double check. 

As far as the flex goes... hand flexing it in the store isn't an accurate way to determine the flex. Sure, you can get an idea what it'll feel like if you completely load up the tail leaning back, but there are other factors that will give the overall flex a different feel when you're riding it. For example, the rocker profile will really play into it when you have it strapped in. The Kink has Twin Rocker, the Crush has Lowrize rocker... The crush has twice as much in the nose and tail so that is going to play into the feel, especially when you're pressing things out, buttering etc...


----------



## MostWicked (Mar 8, 2012)

Mr_Tidbit said:


> No changes to the Kink Tech wise for 2013, but the name for the rocker has changed to Twin Rocker from Prorize rocker. As far as the topsheet goes, I don't remember it being any different or feeling like grip tape but I'll have to double check.


 Would be great if you could confirm this, i was not a fan of last years topsheet.



Mr_Tidbit said:


> As far as the flex goes... hand flexing it in the store isn't an accurate way to determine the flex. Sure, you can get an idea what it'll feel like if you completely load up the tail leaning back, but there are other factors that will give the overall flex a different feel when you're riding it. For example, the rocker profile will really play into it when you have it strapped in. The Kink has Twin Rocker, the Crush has Lowrize rocker... The crush has twice as much in the nose and tail so that is going to play into the feel, especially when you're pressing things out, buttering etc...


Thanx for clearing this up. So you can confirm from your own experience, that the crush feels softer and more buttery than the kink when you ride it? In the end there is probably no way around testing this myself...

And thanx for your insights here, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll try to confirm the kink topsheet for you over the weekend. Yes, the Crush is designed to be softer than the Kink.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

*Videos for 9-Mar*

*Rodeo Binding*

*Manic Snowboard*

*OMG Snowboard*

*Lincoln Jacket*


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Just one video for today, since I'm getting ready to go up and Ride.

Triad Boot - New for 2013, if you've been a fan of the Deuce or medium flexing boots in general this is one you want to take a look at.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I know it hasn't changed since last year but I'm keen to hear what you have to say about the berzerker


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Click the link below for a Review I did this time last year and a ton of Q&A to go along with it.

2012 Berzerker Review


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Some more videos for you. 

New Videos are up.

*DH2 *- New Popwalls Tech you want to check out

*Kink *- Go to board for park rats for years. 

*LX *- This binding packs a punch for the price. 

*Sash Boot* - Hey Ladies, there is a new tech in this boot for 2013 that is going to make these one of the most comfortable boots on the market for you.


----------



## onequik7 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm interested in the '13 Machete GT and '13 DH2 and wanted to know the difference between the 2 decks. Is it just the amount of rocker? 

I currently ride the DH2.4 and looking to upgrade.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

onequik7 said:


> I'm interested in the '13 Machete GT and '13 DH2 and wanted to know the difference between the 2 decks. I currently ride the DH2.4 and looking to upgrade.


Lucky for you I did a Machete GT vs. DH2 comparison video, it'll launch soon on my Youtube Channel. There is one difference on paper, Twin Lowrize vs. Twin Hybrid... but there are a few things that make the DH2 feel different that you won't find in the tech specs. I'll post a full review to go along with the video soon.


----------



## onequik7 (Mar 10, 2012)

Mr_Tidbit said:


> Lucky for you I did a Machete GT vs. DH2 comparison video, it'll launch soon on my Youtube Channel. There is one difference on paper, Twin Lowrize vs. Twin Hybrid... but there are a few things that make the DH2 feel different that you won't find in the tech specs. I'll post a full review to go along with the video soon.


Thank you, looking forward to your review!


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry for not posting anything up yesterday, I had a pretty crummy day at work.

*Maestro Binding* - New Slimeback EC Highback

*EX Binding* - Get up to date on one of the most versatile bindings in the line up

*Ninja Helmet* - Checkout some great upgrades for 2013 to this helmet. 

*Pike Soft Shell Fleece* - I'm so excited Ride is finally doing a Soft Shell!


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

*Contest Coming Soon*

Here are today's videos;

*Delridge Jacket* - A couple of new features that you're going to like with this jacket.

*Farah *- Ride's top of the line Wmn's board

*DHK* - Kids version of the DH that blows most kids boards out of the water tech wise.

*FUL Boots* - Update for 2013 includes the option of a Speed Lace version. 

Also, I wanted to update you that I'll be doing a contest soon. Once all of the videos have been uploaded to YouTube, I will announce the contest. I will be giving away a board and a pair of bindings, but if you want to know when the contest starts you'll have to be a fan of the Shradtastic Facebook page or be following @shradtastic on twitter. So if you're interested in winning, please use the links listed and become a fan on FB or follow the twitter account and you'll get an update as soon as the contest starts.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Here are 3 new vids. The comparison videos for DH vs Buckwild, Machete vs Machete GT, Machete GT vs DH2 & Berzerker vs Highlife UL will be uploaded next week. 

*Insano Boot* - One of my favorite boots in the line. 

*LXH Binding* - Great wmn's bindings with features you don't see at the pricepoint with other companies. 

*Pearl Helmet* - Wmn's Helmet that is worth looking at.

Don't forget to like the Shradtastic Facebook or follow the twitter for a Contest Announcement coming soon.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey,

Here are some more videos, sorry for the delay. Work sucked yesterday and when I went to upload new vids youtube wouldn't let me yesterday. But here you go. FYI the comparison videos are coming next. 

Wild Life - Replacing the Antic

Triad SPDL Boot - Triad is replacing the deuce, this version has Ride's new speedlace system.

Jackson Boa - Great boot for the past few seasons. 

Rainier Jacket - Update on a solid jacket

Rapture - Wmn's Deck worth taking a look at

VXN - Updated with the new Slimeback SB, wmn's version of the Revolt. 

Don't forget to like Shradtastic on Facebook or follow via twitter for a contest announcement for a Board and a pair of bindings coming up soon.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is the first Comparison video;

2013 Highlife UL vs. 2013 Berzerker

Just an FYI, the 2013 Berzerker didn't have any tech upgrades. But the Highlife UL did have some big changes to really separate it from the Berzerker to make the decision between the two boards easier. 

I will be putting up 3 more comparison videos up tomorrow and Friday. 

DH vs Buckwild
DH2 vs Machete GT
Machete vs Machete GT

Let me know what you think and thanks checking out my video reviews.


----------



## onequik7 (Mar 10, 2012)

Looking forward to the DH2 vs Machete GT and Machete vs Machete GT. Thanks!


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

*Machete vs Machete GT*

Here you go;

Machete vs. Machete GT Comparison


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

12/13 DH vs. 12/13 Buckwild

12/13 DH2 vs. 12/13 Machete GT


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

So based off of your review, the berzerker is the hard charger and the highlife is the soft playful one now? 

i'm confused, why would they switch it up?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

^^^^ me to, im a bigger dude and i was going to get a highlife but after this review I'm thinking berzerker would be better suited, i wanted a stiff hard charger that had a shit load of pop. I'm still confused


----------



## ippy (Mar 11, 2010)

Im totally confused as well... but only because i dont know if i want the zerker or the highlife. The new highlife looks awesome fun, but the zerker was just a really awesome kill it all ride. Do i risk it for muschief? or do i stick with what i know? Tough call... im kinda stoked i have to make it


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> So based off of your review, the berzerker is the hard charger and the highlife is the soft playful one now?
> 
> i'm confused, why would they switch it up?


The Berzerker has been the more responsive hard charger out of the two.... it's not something that has changed for next year. Even though you look at the description/specs and you would think that the Highlife is the more aggressive board, it isn't the case. With the 2012 Highlife, the UL core provided a lot of dampening, so much that it actually had an effect on the response of the highlife. Not that it isn't responsive, but the fact that the Berzerker doesn't have a UL core or silencers the energy that travels through it isn't "filtered" out at all. So under foot, the response in the Berzerker is much more aggressive than the Highlife due to the variation in dampening materials.

For 2013 the Highlife was slightly softened up in the nose, to allow for additional play when riding powder/chop. But the UL Stringers in the UL Core were toned back slightly, giving the board additional response that you didn't feel last year. So there is more response in the board for 2013 and it carves more aggressively, but the Berzerker is still the more responsive of the two boards as it's unchanged tech wise for 2013. 

Ride does this every so often in their line. Years ago the Havoc, a $399 board was the most responsive/stiff board in their line and most recently the Prophet which was in the $400-$500 price was by far the stiffest most responsive deck in the line. Ride does a great job with their descriptions & tech specs, but there is "Math/Geometry" in the boards that you're not going to find in a catalog that does effect the overall feeling of the board.


----------



## Mikku (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Mr Tidbit, I’ve spent the last couple of days reading your reviews and watching the vids of the latest Ride boards, which I’m loving the look of! The trouble is I’m now on the horns of a dilemma!

I ride one of the original 2009/10 season Machetes in a 155, with 2010/11 season Contrabands. The Machete is my first rocker board and I love the lowrize tech. I now live in Japan so spend most of my time playing in the pow to the sides of the runs and off in the trees, though I also like groomers. I don’t ride the park except for the very, very occasional foray onto a rail. I’m also not that confident/competent at riding switch.

Stats-wise I’m 178cm (5’10”) and 65kg (143lbs) and am definitely more of a mellow rather than a hard-charging rider. The playfulness of the Machete therefore suits my riding style.

So that’s the background, here’s the dilemma. Although I love my Machete, I think some other boards are better-suited to my style of riding. In particular, and in ascending order, I’d been thinking of a K2 Turbo Dream, a Ride Slackcountry and a Ride Berzerker. That was until I saw your vids on next year’s Ride line-up, specifically the Machete GT and the Highlife UL. Both of these new boards look fantastic and right up my street in terms of an upgrade to my Machete. Of the 2, I’m thinking that the directional stance of the Highlife is going to be better for me, as I rarely ride switch and already have my Contrabands set as far back as they’ll go on the Machete. I also love the new tech features of the Highlife but that said, am open to any advice or suggestions as to my next board!! Cheers!


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Starting to see the machete gt pop up for sale on various sites.


----------



## Mikku (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, looking forward to some more reviews of it. Have also been looking at K2's line-up and I like the look of the Peacekeeper and Ultra Dream! Too many boards, too little money!! :laugh:


----------



## ippy (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey Mr Tidbit, just got a half day on the 2013 Highlife. 
Conditions were way too crappy to get the best out of it (may slush - resort in its last week before closing) and the base wasnt in the best of conditions (a few sticky spots where the hot wax vanished super quick), but a few things i noticed. 

Its poppier than my berzerker. You want to bounce off everything.
It feels a little slower and heavier to maneuver. 
It felt surprisingly less playful than last years zerker. It feels (and i know this is wrong), stiffer than the zerker. I can get a press out of the zerker fairly easily, but its a bit of an effort getting the highlife over a couple of inches. This might just be that i havent been riding for a month so lost a bit of my leg strength, but it made it feel a little less fun. 
I got it going a couple of times, easy on edge like the zerker, a little slower as i say, (but i dont mean it was a tank or anything. Just comparatively slower). It picks up some decent speed though when you get the groove on it. 

All in all, felt still pretty close to the berzerker, just a bit more spring to it and maybe a bit less zippy or nimble. Again though, could be the conditions. My overall feeling though was that the zerker felt more like you could take it out in any condition and just dick around. This board feels a bit more like it needs to be in its element a bit more. In the slush the nose kinda loses its purpose and it feels just a bit more sluggish to throw about.


----------



## Mikku (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello Ippy, fancy seeing you on here! :cheeky4:

So what you found ties in with what was said above, save that you weren't able to test out the new nose in the conditions it was designed for. Roll on next winter!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nah ippy's got it down. I don't know where Tidbit is getting that the Berzerker is a more aggressive board. Its a bit narrower if memory serves so edge transition is a bit quicker, but the Highlife has much more carbon in it. With the carbon difference the core of the Berzerker would have to be significantly thicker to make up for the carbon. So yeah. Highlife is a more stable, snappy, and responsive board. The Berzerker is more maneuverable and malleable.


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

Awesome thread!

I'm riding a NS Evo at the mo but want something more all mountain for next season and heard awesome things about a few of the Ride boards, DH2, Bezerker, the new Highlife and i love the graphic of the new Buckwild!

I'm definately confused about what board would suit my needs if i'm honest though. I'm 5"10, aprox 161 pounds, size 9.5 boots. I'm doing my BASI 2 qualification next season so looking for something more all mountain than my Evo. I'd class myself as an intermediate rider and obviously the Evo will be used for all my park riding and playing around so more after something for the tougher terrain, back country and the odd powder day, any help/advice mucho appreciated.


----------

